# 5.0 system calibration



## alecsus27 (Nov 21, 2010)

Hi,
glad to return to the forum after a long absence.

I've changed gear and now I have to calibrate a 5.0 Heco speaker system, using YPAO from Yamaha RX 473. The speakers will only arrive tomorrow, but reading through the receiver manual I've noticed they make reference only to 2.1, 3.1, 5.1 and 7.1 set-ups.
I wonder if YPAO will correctly calibrate a 5.0 set-up, which I think it will do - but I thought it safe to also ask for your opinion. I plan to get a sub woofer too in the next couple of months, but for now I have to stick to 5.0. I am aware I'm losing some part of fun, but let me tell you that I live in an apartment, not a house, so I shouldn't stress my neighbors too much  My room is 13.5 square meters (about 12x10.5 feet)


I've also downloaded REW v5.0 and plan to use it if I dont get good results with IPAO. 
Previously I've only ran MCACC with a Pioneer DCS-585 home cinema and I had rather good results (but that one was a 5.1 system). The problem is that I don't have nor plan to buy one of those mics mentioned on REW thread, so I will use either the Yamaha or the Pioneer mics. Still I wonder how accurate will they work with REW and the corresponding calibration files downloaded from here.

Thank you for all your feedback and I really appreciate all the good work you're doing on this excellent site.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

YAPO should have no issues with not having a sub. you may have to tweak the settings after it has finished to lower the crossover setting but I dont see why it would not recognize you dont have a sub.


----------



## alecsus27 (Nov 21, 2010)

OK, thanks.


----------

